# St tropez aire at moutte



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Has anyone been on the private aire at st tropez on page 337 no 168 of the latest aires book. Sounds ok.

We will be there in a day or three and wondered if it was any good and which would be the best day to try and get on if it's possible. I was thinking Sunday or Monday lunchtime.

I know there are a couple of others nearby if it's no good or full


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Haven't stayed, but have called in to have a butchers.

Nice little site, has water/showers etc from what I remember.

Personally I prefer to stay at Tamaris Plage in Ramatuelle. As it's 1 minute walk from the Beach!
Then scoot in to Trop in the evening, and watch the rich folk with their turned up collars and deck shoes on their swanky boats!

Tamaris was €10 last year, not sure at the moment. 

There is another a few miles from Tamaris that's 7€, never managed to get in, again it's a beachy one.

Wish I was there, think on me when you are sat there suppin' wine!

w


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that

will check it out and the others. 

We liked the sound if it as it was a bit Cl like and has hook up. We have been at the aire at st croix for a week with one 110ah battery and no hookup or solar so could do with a full charge.

Battery has hardly gone down though as we haven't watched the box or really been in the van untill late.

It's been wonderful here. The lake has been superb and aire life is like here is a lovely little community. A belgian guy turned up last night and played guitar to rival mark knoffler. I was chuffed as I managed to blag a d string for mine which snapped a month ago.

Hard life!

Will tell you how we get on


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Barry

Where is the aire 'aire at st croix'?

I've looked on the Frenchies' website, but can't find it.

Cheers

W


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

St croix de verdon

page 314 no 74 in the new aires book. About 60 mils north of st tropez.

Cracking place and aire if your lucky enough to get one of the three side on lake view spots where we are. Otherwise a right mash out down the bottom.

Just come back from the square outside the Marie where they have been doing line dancing. Sureal!


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We too have called in for a look at this aire.
It looked nice but still more than a walk into town.
It seemed most of the residents were there for the long term and decided to stay where we were at Bonne Terrasse (far end of Pampelonne beach).
We have stayed at Tamaris but found as the parking spaces were seperated by fences we were very cramped.
If you do stay at Tamaris (or Bonne Terrasse and fancy a walk down the beach) we would recommend Zanzibar for a meal or just a sit on the sofa and have a drink or two, we flew back just to have my 40th birthday meal there.
We too love St Croix, just about the best view you can have when you open your blinds in the morning.
Barry how come only 3 vans have the view, are you parked side on to it? When we were there everyone parked facing the view and about 12 vans could wake up to it?
James


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

The top three spaces inside the barrier are marked for use side on on both sides of the road.

curlyboy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the reply

we made it to the farm aire at st tropez. Distance to town is not a problem as it's a 5 min scooter ride.

We
got the last place on the aire or So we thought. The owners met us and of course we couldn't understand each other apart from enplacement and electricity. The spot they showed us to is handy for the water, ehu and waste but it's also were the multitude of kids seem to congrigate and for some strange reason a que of adults half a mile long for the shower.

Michelle discovered that a little further up the track are two further grassy areas which are much nicer and quieter but all te hookup gone which is no bother after tonight. We are assuming they are part of the same aire but not sure? Does anyone know?

May move up there tomorrow or down to the aire at ramatuelle on Sunday.

Regarding the st croix views I think i meant the three side on pitches which have all the room at the side. I guess the others front on will have a bit if a view if you sit in the drivers seat or rear longe if you have one. Some of the foilage towards the back of the aire has grown up a bit as well.

St tropez was packed. We found a beach just a few hundred yards from the aire which will be good for the dinghy as it's sheltered in the bay and two at salins and moutte. Looks like the majority of them are down by ramatuelle. Anyone know the best ones to visit and daft I know In august the quietest?

It's nice to see the sea after two months inland but I suspect we won't be here too long


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I asked the owner this morning a out the other field. She's a bit of a grump but it appears it's private. Pity we payed up front for two nights it's flipping awful. Kids making a right racket half the night, cars and bikes coming and going at all hours, bloke next door is a real pain, messing about all the time, shouting right outside our window and some clot nearby running some kind of generator or some farm thing at 6 this morning. 

Maybe it just us as the reviews on camping car infos are great but we won't be staying long

wish I hadn't paid for two nights

will go down and try ramatuelle on Sunday


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I asked the owner this morning a out the other field. She's a bit of a grump but it appears it's private. Pity we payed up front for two nights it's flipping awful. Kids making a right racket half the night, cars and bikes coming and going at all hours, bloke next door is a real pain, messing about all the time, shouting right outside our window and some clot nearby running some kind of generator or some farm thing at 6 this morning. 

Maybe it just us as the reviews on camping car infos are great but we won't be staying long

wish I hadn't paid for two nights

will go down and try ramatuelle on Sunday


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

barryd said:


> . A belgian guy turned up last night and played guitar to rival mark knoffler.


Sorry to hijack your post Barry, but I couldn't let this comment go.
There are NO rivals to Mark Knopfler. He is without any shadow of doubt, the best guitarist ever.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

If you are stuck for a spot there is an Aire at Sainte Maxine just along the main road from Grimaud and not that far around the bay from St Tropez. It's not great as its alongside the road and sleeping might be difficult for some but its on the sea front and was OK for me. Its within walking distance of a supermarket and the town. There was plenty of room there in May 2010 but couldn't say what its like in August. Free Wifi from memory.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks

yeah perhaps it was a bit like blasphomy re the mark knoffler comment and I agree.

Re the st Maxime aire we past it and it was Chocka.

I'm sat on the harbour wall. Left mrs d to look round on her own. It's market day and you can't move. Might have to get the yellow peril out for some rowing out to sea and peace and quiet


----------

